# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Yabancı Sermayenin sakıncalarına yeni kanıtlar

## bozok

*YABANCI SERMAYENİN SAKINCALARINA YENİ KANITLAR-I*




*12 Mart 2009 - Prof. Dr. Cihan DURA / 21yyte.org*


*Batı emperyalizmi yoksul ülkelerin kaynaklarını, birikmiş sermayesini yatırım yoluyla ele geçirir. üzelleştirme bu el koymanın araçlarından biri, küreselleşme ise albenili maskesidir.*


Emperyalizmin her ülkede işbirlikçileri vardır, tabii Türkiye’de de. Bunlar -doğal olarak- yabancı sermayenin hep olumlu izlenimini veren yönlerini öne çıkarır ve överler. Oysa yabancı sermayenin sakıncaları vardır, hem de son derecede önemli olan sakıncaları... Sanayileşmesini yüksek oranda ulusal kaynaklara dayandıramayan Türkiye gibi ülkelere, yabancı sermaye yalnızca felaket getirir. *Dünyada yabancı sermaye ile kalkınmış tek bir ülke yoktur.*

Yabancı sermayenin olumsuz etkilerinden başlıcaları şunlardır: 

_Bağımsızlığın yok olması, düalizm, dış bağımlılık, haksız rekabet, dış dengesizlik, teknolojik bağımlılık, kalkınmanın engellenmesi._ 

Türkiye’ye yabancı sermaye girdikçe, bu etkiler kaçınılmaz olarak ortaya çıkmış ve çıkmaktadır, tahribatlarını yapmaktadır. Ben bunlardan iki etkiye dair yeni kanıtlar sunacağım bu yazımda. Bu etkiler *bağımsızlığın yok olması ile teknolojik bağımlılıktır.*

*A) Türkiye Bağımsızlığını Kaybediyor*
Türkiye gibi sanayileşmesi engellenmiş ülkelere plansız olarak, ölçüsüzce, büyük boyutlarda sokulan yabancı sermaye; ulusal işletmeler üzerinde denetim kurarak, üretim sektörlerine el koyarak ulusal ekonomiyi ele geçirir. Böyle bir durum ülkenin ekonomik ve siyasal bağımsızlığının yok olması demektir. Bu takdirde ülke bağımsız ekonomi politikaları izleyemeyeceği gibi, siyasal kurumlar da yabancıların kontrolüne geçecektir. Yabancı sermayenin özellikle kimya, demir-çelik, petrol, enerji, ulaştırma, iletişim gibi kilit sanayilerde yatırım yapması halinde, tehlikenin boyutları çok daha geniş olacaktır. 

Ne yazık ki özellikle AKP iktidarı ile birlikte, 2003’den bu yana Türkiye’nin başına gelen budur. Bu durumun pek çok kanıtını daha önceki yazılarımda sundum. şimdi bu kanıtlara aşağıdakileri ekliyorum.

*1)* Türkiye Giyim Sanayicileri Derneği (TGSD) Başkanı Ahmet Nakkaş, tekstil ve hazır giyim sektörünün 6 aylık değerlendirmesinin yapıldığı bir toplantıda şunları söylemiştir: 

_Türkiye tekstilde yol ayrımının eşiğindedir. Hükümetle birlikte oluşturulan Strateji Eylem Planı’nın uygulanmasında bugüne kadar yol alınamamıştır. Bu planda ‘can suyu’ olarak nitelediğimiz önlemler hemen uygulanmadığı takdirde orta ve uzun vadeli önlemlerin uygulanabileceği bir sektör kalmayacaktır. Bu eylem planının gecikmesinden dolayı sektör pek çok sorun yaşıyor, iç piyasada büyük bir durgunluk vardır. Sektör ihracatta dördüncü sıraya gerilemiştir, son 4 yıl içinde 10 bine yakın firma kapanmıştır. Organik pamuk üretimini her geçen gün düşürüp, ithalatı canlı tutarak, enerjiye peş peşe zam yaparak Anadolu’yu bir yana bırakıp Mısır gibi ülkelere gidilmesini teşvik ederek arzu edilen büyümeyi yakalamak mümkün değildir. Uygulanan politikaların bu şekilde devam etmesi durumunda Türk reel sektörünün yüzde 90’ı yabancılaşacaktır. “Bu iyi bir şey mi? Bence iyi değil”_ [*Tercüman, 25.7.2008]*

*2)* şimdi, Girne üniversitesi’nden iki değerli araştırmacının bir analizinde gördüğüm hayli çarpıcı kanıtları sunuyorum. Fatih Bali ve Onur Dinç Türkiye’ye özelleştirmeler yoluyla sokulan yabancı sermayenin, bankacılık, para piyasaları, iletişim, limanlar, büyük kamu kuruluşları açısından ekonomik ve siyasal bağımsızlığımız üzerinde yaptığı tahribatı bir makalelerinde[1] gayet çarpıcı bir şekilde dile getirmişlerdir, bazı bulgu ve yorumlarımı da ekleyerek aşağıda özetliyorum.

*a)**Bankacılık* sektöründe, Demirbank, Sitebank, Yapı ve Kredi Bankası, Adabank, Bank Ekspres (Yeni adı Tekfenbank), Denizbank, şekerbank, Sümerbank gibi bankalar üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı ve TMSF tarafından yabancılara satılmıştır. Buna, yabancılara özel sektör tarafından satılan bankalar da eklendiğinde bankacılık sisteminin yabancıların eline geçmekte olduğu rahatlıkla söylenebilir. 2007 itibariyle Türkiye bankacılık sisteminde yabancı payı %42,5'dir. 

Bankacılık sisteminin yabancıların eline geçmesi şu olumsuz sonuçları doğurmaktadır:

-Türk ekonomisinin yabancılar tarafından kontrol edilmesine olanak sağlanmıştır. üünkü bankaların kredi verdiği reel sektör şirketlerinin yazgısı yabancıların eline geçmektedir. 

-Finans sektöründe hakimiyeti ele geçirmiş olan yabancı sermaye, ekonomide hangi sektörün öne çıkarılacağı, hangi sektörün ihmal ve tasfiye edileceği konusunda söz sahibi olmuştur. 

-Bu hakimiyet aynı zamanda *para piyasaları* ile *iç borç sistemi*nin de yabancı bankaların denetimine geçmesi anlamına gelmektedir.

-Bankacılık sektörünü ele geçiren yabancı sermaye Türkiye'yi, ekonomik açıdan, kırılgan ve dışa muhtaç bir ülke hale getirebilecek bir potansiyel elde etmiş bulunmaktadır. 

Bundan önceki bir yazımda[2] bankaların yabancılara satılmasının ne büyük bir hata olduğunu şöyle açıklamıştım:

*“Sadece bankacılık sektörümüz değil, tarımı ile, sanayi ile, diğer hizmet sektörleri ile bütün bir Türk ekonomisi yabancıların kontrolü altına girmektedir. Daha somut bir anlatımla, Türk bankalarına 20-25 milyar dolar yatıran yabancı sermaye, Türk halkının trilyon dolarlık aktifini kontrol edecek bir konuma gelmiş olmaktadır. üünkü bankaların kredi verdiği reel sektör şirketlerinin kaderi yabancıların eline geçmiş oluyor. Finans sektöründe hakimiyeti ele geçiren yabancı sermaye, ekonomide hangi sektörün öne çıkartılacağı, hangi sektörün ihmal ve tasfiye edileceği konusunda söz sahibi oluyor. Bu hakimiyet aynı zamanda para piyasaları (kısa vadeli fonlar) ile iç borç sisteminin de yabancı bankaların denetimine geçmesi anlamına geliyor. Türkiye’de gidiş ne yazık ki bu yöndedir. Bu aynı zamanda bir milli politika oluşturulmasının da artık imkansız hale gelmesi demektir”.*

*b)**İletişim sektörü*nde, Türk Telekom, Telsim, Teletaş ve Türk Kablo yabancılara satılan kamu kuruluşları arasında bulunmaktadır. İletişimde yabancılaşmanın bağımsızlık açısından sakıncaları şunlardır: 

-İletişim sektörünün yabancıların eline geçmesi, ulusal güvenliğin tehlikeye atılması potansiyeli taşımaktadır.

- Yabancılar, istedikleri zaman, Türkiye’nin en zor dönemlerinde bile iletişimi engelleyebilir, hatta kesebilirler. 

-Yabancı şirketler ihtiyaç duydukları bilgilere yasal olmayan yollardan ulaşabilme gibi birçok hususta imkana kavuşmuşlardır. 

*c)**Denizcilik sektörü*nde, İzmir, İskenderun, Mersin, Yarımca gibi *limanlar*ın da sadece ticari açıdan değerlendirilerek yabancılara satılmaları, Türkiye'nin güvenlik ve egemenlik haklarını zaafa uğratabilecek bir potansiyel taşımaktadır.

*d)* İstanbul Sanayi Odası'nın her yıl saptadığı Türkiye'nin 500 Büyük Firması arasına giren Petkim, Tüpraş, Telekom, Tekel, Türkiye şeker Fabrikaları, çimento fabrikaları gibi *büyük kamu kuruluşları*nı satın alan yabancılar:

- ülke içerisinde çok güçlü bir konuma ulaşmıştır, ulaşacaktır. 

-Yabancı şirketlerin bir kısmı iç pazardaki tekel konumlarından yararlanarak birçok konuda belirleyici olacaktır. 

Ekonomik bağımlılık, beraberinde siyasi bağımlılığı da getirecektir. Bu bağımlılık ülke politikalarının ve kalkınma planlarının, yabancı kapitalistlerin izniyle, onların isteğine uygun olarak yönlendirilmesine yol açacaktır.

*3)** Yabancı bankalar son zamanlarda çok farklı bir yoldan da sermaye stokumuza, fabrikalarımıza el koyma fırsatı yakalamıştır. Bu imkan, borcunu ödemediği için icralık olan yerli tesislerle ilgili olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Geçen yılın sonunda bir gazetede “Bankalar, Fabrikalara El Koymaya Başladı” başlığıyla şu haber yer alıyordu:* 
*“Bankalar, borcunu ödemediği için icralık olan fabrikaları satın almaya başladı. Bursa Adliyesi'nde bir günde biri fabrika iki ayrı gayrimenkul, yapılan açık artırmayla ipotek alacaklısı bankalar tarafından satın alındı. Verdikleri kredileri tahsil edemeyen bankalar, ipotek altına aldıkları gayrimenkullere el koymaya başladı.* 

_Bursa Adliyesi'ndeki icra müdürlüklerinde, bir günde biri fabrika diğeri de iş yeri iki ayrı gayrimenkulün açık artırma ile satışı yapıldı. Normalde satışlar onlarca kişinin katılımıyla kıran kırana geçerken, bu kez açık artırmaya sadece ipotek alacaklısı olan banka katıldı_*” [Milli Gazete, 2.12.2008].*

*Bu tür kritik satışlar şüphesiz burada verdiğim örnekten ibaret değil. Eğer alıcı banka yabancı sermayeli ise, milli servetten bir unsur daha yabancının servetine eklenmiş oluyor. Bu tür satışlar arttıkça, yabancıların Türkiye’nin bugünü ve geleceği hakkındaki söz hakları daha da genişleyecektir.*

*4)** Yabancılar Türkiye’de yalnız sigorta, banka, aracı kurumları değil, borçlanma politikalarını belirleyen piyasa yapıcılığını da ele geçirmiş bulunuyor. Bu bulguya geçen yıla ait şu gözlemden ulaşıyoruz:*
*Finansbank’taki Fiba Holding’e ait son hisse de Yunan ortağı NBG’ye satılması kararı ile bir bankanın daha tamamı yabancıların eline geçmiş oldu. NBG’nin Finansbank’taki payı böylece yüzde 99’a yükseldi. Sonuçta borsada işlem gören bankaların halka açık olan kısımlarıyla birlikte yabancıların sektördeki ağırlığı yüzde 50’yi aştı. Hazine ihalelerinde ayrıcalık tanınan 12 bankanın arasında yerli sayısı 4’te kalırken, 8’i yabancı ortaklı.* 

*Asıl önemli değişiklik borsadaki hisselerle birlikte yabancıların piyasa yapıcılığı sistemindeki payının yüzde 60’ı geçmesi oldu. Bu gelişme şu anlama geliyor: Bankacılık ve sigorta sektörlerinin ardından, Türkiye ekonomisi ve borçlanma politikalarında kritik öneme sahip olan piyasa yapıcılığında da yabancılar hakimiyeti ele geçirmiş oldu. Hazine Müsteşarlığı’nın tespit ettiği 12 piyasa yapıcı bankadaki yabancı ortaklık oranı yüzde 50’yi buldu. Akbank, Fortisbank, Finansbank, Garanti Bankası, Halkbank, İş bankası, Yapı Kredi Bankası, Vakıfbank’ın da aralarında bulunduğu İMKB’de işlem gören bankaların halka açık kısımları da dikkate alındığında yabancıların piyasa yapıcılığındaki oranı yüzde 60’ı aştı.*

*Hazine’nin geçen ay açıkladığı, 2008-2009 döneminde “Piyasa Yapıcısı” olarak faaliyet göstermesi uygun görülen bankalar şunlar: Akbank, Deutsche Bank, Finansbank, Fortisbank, HSBC Bank, ING Bank, Ziraat Bankası, Garanti Bankası, Halk Bankası, İş Bankası, Vakıflar Bankası, Yapı ve Kredi Bankası.*

*En son Fiba Holding’in Finansbank’ta kalan yüzde 9.7’lik hissesinin de 697 milyon dolara bankanın ana hissedarı National Bank of Greece (NBG) tarafından satın alınmaya karar verilmesinin ardından, yabancıların piyasa yapıcılığı sistemindeki hakimiyeti iyice pekişti [Necdet üalışkan, Cumhuriyet, 26.9.2008]*

Türkiye'de yabancı sermaye girişi ne yazık ki ekonomik ve siyasal bağımsızlığın yitirilmesi sonucunu vermektedir. Bu felaketin baş müsebbibleri ise AKP iktidarı ve kadroları ile bunların marifetleri karşısında sus pus oturan sözde aydınlardır. 

Yazımın kalan kısmını önümüzdeki günlerde sunacağım.






[1] Fatih Bali v Onur Dinç, “Türkiye'deki üzelleştirmelerde Yabancı Sermayenin Payı”,
http://www.gau.edu.tr/PDF-Files/JSAS_003_05_PDF/JASA_003_05_10_Bali.pdf (4.3.2009)
[2] Cihan Dura, “Bankaların Yabancıların Eline Geçmesi Neden Tehlikelidir?” http://www.21yyte.org/tr/yazi.aspx?ID=859&kat=16 

...

----------


## bozok

*YABANCI SERMAYENİN SAKINCALARINA YENİ KANITLAR-II*

*28 Nisan 2009 - Prof. Dr. Cihan DURA / 21yyte.org*

*Yazımın bundan önceki bölümünde emperyalizmin her ülkede işbirlikçiler bulduğunu, bu ikilinin, çıkarları gereği yabancı sermayenin hep olumlu görünen yönlerini öne çıkardıklarını, oysa yabancı sermayenin çok önemli sakıncaları da olduğunu belirtmiş,*


bunlardan iki etki üzerinde duracağımı ifade etmiştim. Birinci etki, bağımsızlığın yok olması etkisi hakkındaki kanıtları ortaya koymuştum. Yazımın bu bölümünde ise yabancı sermayenin teknolojik bağımlılık etkisi üzerinde duruyorum.


*Türkiye’nin Teknolojik Bağımlılığı artıyor*

Yabancı sermayenin Türkiye gibi sanayileşmesi engellenmiş ülkelere yeni teknoloji getirme olasılığı zayıftır. Bunun sebeplerini şöyle sıralayabilirim:

-Birincisi, yabancı işletmeler araştırma ve geliştirme (A v G) faaliyetlerini, yatırımcı ülkede (ana merkezde) toplar. Ev sahibi ülke bu faaliyetlere katılamadığından, doğrudan yatırım bile gelse, yeni teknikleri sürekli olarak yurt dışından ithal etmekte devam eder.

-İkincisi, küresel ölçekte sermayeler arasındaki rekabet teknolojiye dayanmaktadır. Bunun bir sonucu şudur: Bir teknoloji, demode olmadan, uluslararası ticarete konu olmamaktadır (ürün devreleri teorisi).

-üçüncüsü, yabancı yatırım Türkiye gibi ülkelerde plasman şeklini almaktadır; yani, özelleştirmeler yoluyla ülkeye girerek mevcut bir yerli işletmeyi kısmen ya da bütünüyle satın almaktadır. Bu durumda ülkeye yeni teknoloji girmesinden elbette söz edilemez.

Yabancı sermayenin bu özellikleri Türkiye’nin Batı ülkelerine teknolojik bağımlılığının devam etmesi, hatta şiddetlenmesi sonucunu doğuracaktır. 

Bu teorik savları destekleyici bazı kanıtları aşağıda sunuyorum.

1) Değerli iktisatçılarımızdan Erinç Yeldan’ın bir yazısındaki şu satırlara göz atalım:

“Doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımlarının (DYSY) özendirilmesinden umulan yararların başında yabancı sermayenin “ileri” teknoloji transferi yoluyla iş sahaları açarak istihdam yaratması beklentisi gelmektedir. Ancak, gelişmekte olan ülkelere yönelen yabancı sermaye yatırımlarının niteliğine baktığımızda, bu tür akımların, yeni yatırım yapmaktan ziyade var olan şirketlerin satın alınması ve/veya şirket birleşmeleri amacıyla hareket ettikleri görülmektedir. 

ürneğin, Birleşmiş Milletler Ticaret ve Kalkınma Konferansı’nın (UNCTAD) verilerine göre gelişmekte olan ülkelere yönelen DYSY’nin yarısından fazlası şirket satın alımları şeklindedir. Eğer üin bu verinin dışında tutulursa, şirket satın alımları söz konusu toplamın yüzde 72’sine ulaşmaktadır. Yani, doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımları aslında gelişmekte olan ülkelerin üretim merkezlerinin ulus ötesi tekellerce satın alınması olgusunu yansıtmaktadır. üoğunlukla bir mülkiyet değişiminden ibaret kalan bu sürecin, çağdaş teknolojileri azgelişmiş dünyaya taşıyarak, istihdam ve üretim artışlarına yol açacağı beklentisi, en basit ifadeyle, safiyane bir mitoloji öyküsüdür”.

2) Sayın Yeldan’ın vurguladığı eğilimden elbette Türkiye de azade değildir. Türkiye'ye gelen yabancı sermaye yeni yatırıma (sıfırdan yepyeni fabrika kurmaya) itibar etmemektedir. Nitekim:

a)Eski adı Yabancı Sermaye Derneği, şimdiki adı Uluslararası Yatırımcılar Derneği (YASED) olan, Türkiye’de başta gelen yabancı yatırım savunucularından biri olan derneğe göre Türkiye'ye 2007 yılında gelen 22 milyar dolarlık doğrudan yatırımın sadece yüzde 10'u yeni yatırımlardan (greenfield) oluşmuştur. Geri kalan yüzde 90’lık bölümü (özelleştirmeler dahil) yerli şirketlerin satın alınması ve şirket birleşmelerinden ibarettir. Başka bir deyişle yabancı sermayenin yüzde 90'ı hazır yerli işletmelere konmaktadır.

b) UNCTAD’ın bir raporuna göre 2006 yılında doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımları sayesinde Türkiye'de sadece 84 yeni tesis kurulmuştur. Buna karşılık aynı veri Suudi Arabistan'da 97, Brezilya'da 145, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri'nde 282, Bulgaristan'da 286, Romanya'da 362, Hindistan'da 981, üin'de 1378’dir. 

c) Bağımsız Sosyal Bilimciler grubunun 2007 Yılı Raporu Türkiye’ye yönelik doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımları (DYSY) akımlarının bu niteliğini şöyle dile getiriyor: *“Adındaki ‘yatırım’ sözcüğüne rağmen, DYSY’nin büyük bölümü, ekonominin sabit sermaye stokunun genişlemesi anlamında ‘yatırım’ değildir; ‘edinimler ve birleşmeler’ kalemi altında sınıflanan ve ulusal mülkiyetin yabancılara aktarılması anlamına gelen bir el değiştirmeden ibarettir.”* 

3) Türkiye’de yabancı sermayenin etkilerine karşı tarafsız bir tutum sergileyen, akademik nitelikli çalışmalar nadirdir. Ancak ne mutlu ki bunlardan birine rastlayabildim. H. Gürak’a ait bu makalenin konumuzu ilgilendiren yani olumsuz etkilerine değinen kısımlarını, özetleyerek aşağıya alıyorum.

a) Ortodoks iktisat literatürüne göre yeni teknolojilere ulaşabilmenin kolay bir yolu teknoloji transferidir. üünkü gelişmiş ülke isletmeleri her sektörde gelişmekte olan ülke (GOü) isletmelerine kıyasla daha ileri düzeyde üretim teknolojilerine sahiptir ve sürekli olarak yenilik peşindedirler. Bu durumda GOü isletmeleri açısından en akılcı davranış, var olan teknolojileri ithal etmektir. Bunun en kolay ve risksiz yolu ise doğrudan yabancı yatırımdır (DYY). Batı-kaynaklı ekonomik teoriler ile uluslararası kuruluşlar bunun böyle olduğunu söylüyor ve öğretiyorlar. Bu teori ve doktrinler DYY’ın yatırım alan ülkelere istihdam artışı, yeni yatırım, döviz girişi, ihracat artışı, teknoloji transferi gibi birçok olumlu katkıları olduğunu da ileri sürerler. Bu görüş *“kısmen”* doğru olup gerçeği tam olarak yansıtmazlar; sadece teorik açıdan doğrudurlar. Hatta, ekonomik doktrinlerin olumlu mesajlarının bazen gerçeklerle hiç uyuşmadığına görürüz. Dolayısıyla, küresel teknoloji transferi süreci de Batı kaynaklı doktrin ve ideolojilerin söylediği gibi *“dikensiz gül bahçesi”* değildir. Bazen gülden çok daha yoğun olarak dikenler vardır, hatta bazen güle rastlamak çok zordur.

b) DYY’ın amacı, çoğu zaman sadece* “ucuz işgücü”* kaynağından yararlanmaktır. Bu durumda ülkeye teknoloji transferinden söz etmek zaten anlamsızdır: Sadece istihdam artar, teknoloji transferi gerçekleşmez.

c) DYY aracılığıyla gerçeklesen, daha doğrusu *“gerçekleşmeyen”* veya *“sınırlı gerçekleşen”* teknoloji transferi, küresel piyasalarda bütün aksaklıklarıyla süregelmektedir. Günümüzde de hala birçok açıdan gelişmekte olan ülkeler aleyhine olan ve DYY aracılığıyla ortaya çıkan, *“örtülü maliyetler”* denilen, *“paket sözleşmeler”* çerçevesinde uygulanan *“kısıtlayıcı önlemler”* süregelmektedir. Mülkiyetin *“tamamen”* yabancıya ait olduğu durumlarda ne paket anlaşmaları ne de kısıtlayıcı önlemler söz konusudur. üünkü yavru firmanın her türlü faaliyeti ile ilgili kararlar ana-firma yöneticilerinin küresel çıkarları doğrultusunda belirlenir. 

Ortaklık olması durumunda ise yerel firmanın bazı hakları olacaktır. Bu haklar ise teknoloji transfer etmesi beklenen yabancı firmanın çıkarları ile uyumlu olmayabilir. Böyle durumlarda olası sorunları ve çıkar çatışmalarını önlemek amacıyla DYY yapan ana-firma; üretim, ihracat, kaynak kullanımı ve benzeri konularda hakimiyetini ve kontrolünü sürdürmek için yerel firma ile paket anlaşma yapar. Anlaşmaya üretimin her alanı ile ilgili *“kısıtlayıcı maddeler”* koyar ki küresel çıkarları korunsun. Ancak bu paket anlaşma maddeleri GOü ekonomisinin yararına olacak mıdır? Bu soru önemlidir.

d) DYY ile birlikte gelen ve yavru-birim ürünleriyle ilgili *“kısıtlayıcı uygulamalar”* hem küresel rekabetin artmasının hem de yatırım alan ülke ekonomilerinin gelişmesinin önünde engelleyici bir etmendir. Kısacası DYY yeni teknolojilerin (bilgilerin) GOü’e transferinde beklenen etkileri yapmakta, fayda sağlamakta pek başarılı olmuşa benzemiyor. Bunun aksine, gelişmeler bize GOü’e teknoloji transferi yerine, GOü’den gelişmiş ülkeye gelir transferinin gerçekleştiğini göstermektedir.

‘***’

*Ulaştığım sonuçlar şunlardır:* 

-Yabancı sermayenin, Türkiye’ye yeni teknoloji getirme olasılığı zayıftır. Bu durum Türkiye’nin Batı ülkelerine teknolojik bağımlılığının devam etmesi anlamına gelmektedir. 

*-Görüşümü destekleyici kanıtlar genel olarak şunlardır:* Türkiye'ye gelen yabancı sermaye yeni yatırıma fazla itibar etmemektedir. Ortaklık durumunda, paket antlaşmalara kısıtlayıcı maddeler konarak, teknoloji transferi bizzat yabancı yatırımcı tarafından engellenmektedir. 

-Yabancı sermayenin olumsuz etkileri kamuoyundan gizlenmektedir.

...

----------

